# Rear Brake Lights, Bulb Change



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

I don't know if anyones had a bulb failure yet but after just 3000 miles my bulb monitor flashed up a " Left Brake Bulb Failure" indication yesterday.

There are actually 2 bulbs that light when the brakes are applied so I was a little surprised that none of the stop bulbs were lighting on the left hand side.

When I eventually removed the lamp cluster and removed the bulb I found that only one had failed, 12 v, 21 watt.

It seems that when one bulb fails, the system shuts down the other working bulb.

Everythings all sorted now.

Craig...


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Mate,
Just found your post afterdoing a search. I have had the same problem, although only one of my left cluster bulbs has gone.

Does anyone know how you get to the light cluster in order to change the bulb??? Cant find anything in the manual and also not seen it on any posts here. Have posted this for all to see so 1) someone can hopefully tell how to change them and 2) its available for all to see for future ref.

Cheers.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

You're like nine days outside your six month "bumper to bumper" warranty period....when did this bulb fail? I would still go to the dealer and try and get it sorted under warranty.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

My Audi cabriolet is four years and one month old today. Since new it has not had a proper brake light system and has been back to the dealer so many times that I've lost count.

I've tried bribery, threats, politeness, clubbing (over the head not the night variety) and still Audi fail to carry out a proper repair. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

I hope that you have better luck.


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

Singletrack said:


> You're like nine days outside your six month "bumper to bumper" warranty period....when did this bulb fail? I would still go to the dealer and try and get it sorted under warranty.


Sorry what is the bumper to bumper warranty you talk off? Not heard of that before?.

The bulb went on Sunday. To be honest, was just going to replace the bulb myself but can't find out how to do it. It is a nasty or (gulp) expensive job?

Cheers.


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't suppose anyone does know how to change a rear light builb on the TTR then? Can't see any obvious way from looking in the boot - no mention in the manual and little mention on here


----------



## jmoors (Mar 24, 2007)

I might be able to help. Just a min...


----------



## jmoors (Mar 24, 2007)

You have a pm.


----------



## wolf_from_the_north (Nov 1, 2009)

to change to rear light look in the trunk.
you will see a small circle of fabric that you can remove near the taillight.
remove it, pull the red plug en then use the supplied screwdriver to loose the screw.
gentley pull the light a little towards you ( just a little ) and then push with the screwdriver on the loosend hole in there, this will prevent you from destroying the corner of your brakelight near the bumper.
when the light is out just losse 5 silver screws and start replacing the bulbs, its in the manual guys.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Are the bulb numbers/type the same for the inner and outer brake light? Whats the part number for the outer one?


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

Fac51 said:


> Don't suppose anyone does know how to change a rear light builb on the TTR then? Can't see any obvious way from looking in the boot - no mention in the manual and little mention on here


Remove the screw driver handle from the tool kit, using the socket part unscrew the plastic bolt from behind the light, pull the light unit back slightly,the rear light then slides out to the side use something plastic to ease it with. It will be stiff to remove the first time be careful not to crack it. Hope this helps. [smiley=book2.gif]
Sorry missed the R bit the above is for the coupe.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Or just look at page 216 in the roadster owner manual


----------



## itfben (May 13, 2011)

davelincs said:


> Or just look at page 216 in the roadster owner manual


thanks! big help


----------

